# show the ropes



## marvilla

Bon dia,
Coneixeu aquesta expressió?
L'he trobat dins la següent frase: 

"My brother took me with him and some of his friends to a roadhouse. Strictly illegal. He was going to *show me the ropes*, he said. Meet some girls".

Les opcions que he trobat en català són: _aprendre fil per randa, amb tots els ets i uts, amb tot els pèls i senyals..._ Però no n'hi ha cap que m'hi encaixi o em convenci prou.
Crec que la idea seria més aviat una frase que encabís "_ensenyar el secret de la vida a algú_", a casa ho utilitzem molt per mofar-nos d'algú que no tenia ni idea de com funcionen les relacions de parella i que de cop ha vist la llum perquè ha conegut algú amb qui ho ha descobert. Però no estic segura que sigui l'opció més adequada, tampoc.

Algú em pot fer un suggeriment?
Gràcies per endavant,
Marvilla.


----------



## ernest_

Jo crec que pots dir _ensenyar com funcionen les coses_.


----------



## marvilla

Gràcies!


----------



## Self-taught

Hola, 

Qualsevol expressió es pot trobar a google: show the ropes


----------



## marvilla

Sí, Self-taught, l'expressió i la seva definició en anglès, jo també l'he trobat, gràcies.
El que em cal és un equivalent en català que sigui adequat al context.
Gràcies,
Marvilla.


----------



## Xiscomx

Mira com ho faig i aprendràs *el secret del món*.


----------



## marvilla

Gràcies, Xiscomx,
I què us sembla ...i aprendràs el misteri de la vida...?
Marvilla.


----------



## Xiscomx

Sembla bé, tant el secret del món o el misteri de la vida com el misteri del món o el secret de la vida.


----------



## marvilla

Sí, sí, la qüestió és aprendre'l! 
Gràcies, Xiscomx.


----------

